# Aquatic Gardening Association Convention (Atlanta, Georgia)



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

Hello fellow members,

I haven't made much of an effort in terms of socializing or contributing to this forum. However, things are going to change.

I was wondering if any of you were planning on going to this convention? Or if anyone wanted to organize a trip to it?

I really want to go to this and going with others will be great fun.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A bit far for me =P


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I attend too many conferences and travel too much in a year as it is so not for me this year.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

its a shame that this is so far away. I think it would have been really cool to go to something like this.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would love to go too, but like Ross, too many other conferences to go to and too much traveling as it is.

If you do go, take lots of pictures!!!!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The only other problem with these and any of the other shows, is if you fly down you can't bring anything back with you


----------

